# Miglyol 812?



## Kineticmacks (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyone have a reaction to miglyol 812? Never heard of it but apparently some use this as carrier oil. Anyone have experience?


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Mar 6, 2019)

Never heard of Mig812. You sure it's not Mig810, which is also known as MCT? 
People react differently to oils so it's definitely a possibility. 

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 18, 2019)

It's known to cause reactions in a small % of people. I think it's one of the best carrier oils around.


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Mar 19, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> Never heard of Mig812. You sure it's not Mig810, which is also known as MCT?
> People react differently to oils so it's definitely a possibility.
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


???

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathDefier (Mar 19, 2019)

MCT causes issues for me subq or IM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

